# best value area for rented properties



## scouser79 (Jan 17, 2012)

hi i was wondering what are the best low cost areas for long term rentals in holland i am looking for a 3 bed semi or detached house in the countryside what are the costs i am mosy likely to find


----------



## Renee236 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Scouser, are you still looking for an answer?


----------



## Orion7 (May 9, 2012)

I don't know if scouser is still looking for an answer, but I wouldn't mind hearing an answer. 

I was wondering the same thing.

Also, as a connected question, what can anyone tell me about Amstelveen?


----------



## Renee236 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Orion, if you're looking to move to the greater Amsterdam area, Amstelveen or Diemen are absolutely better value for money. Also they're nice places to be with young children (less crowded and a little more laid back) 
Most Dutchies rent through the socialized sector which has about a 10 year waiting list, almost all houses up to 664 euros a month fall in this category. Everything else is called free sector and thus free game...
The expat companies especially will charge you exorbitant amounts. A good alternative are the free sector houses owned by "social rent companies" you can find these on: www.woningnet.nl under "vrije sector woningen", but they don't have an English webpage. 
Alternately you could call the individual companies i.e. Stadgenoot | Betaalbaar en zorgeloos wonen in een leefbare buurt or Home
I know somel people who rent through vesteda.com and Huurwoningen gezocht? | Actueel aanbod huurwoningen | Actys Wonen they're decent as well.

If you need anymore info, let me know! Good luck!


----------



## Orion7 (May 9, 2012)

Renee, you are awesome!

Thanks for the info. It's all very helpful! The more I hear about Amstelveen the more I think it is the right choice.



Renee236 said:


> Hi Orion, if you're looking to move to the greater Amsterdam area, Amstelveen or Diemen are absolutely better value for money. Also they're nice places to be with young children (less crowded and a little more laid back)
> Most Dutchies rent through the socialized sector which has about a 10 year waiting list, almost all houses up to 664 euros a month fall in this category. Everything else is called free sector and thus free game...
> The expat companies especially will charge you exorbitant amounts. A good alternative are the free sector houses owned by "social rent companies"
> 
> If you need anymore info, let me know! Good luck!


----------

